# Τα μεταφραστικά των διαρροών



## nickel (Nov 26, 2014)

http://www.newmoney.gr/article/7546...isi-me-stathaki-milio-theloyn-na-poylisoyn-ta
http://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...lio-theloun-na-poulisoun-ta-pada-stin-ellada/

Διέρρευσε (ή «διέρρευσε») ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα του κ. Joerg Sponer, που πήρε μέρος στη συνάντηση με τον Γιώργο Σταθάκη και τον Γιάννη Μηλιό ως εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας διαχείρισης κεφαλαίων Capital Group Companies. Το ηλεμήνυμα, που δίνει τις (μάλλον αρνητικές) εντυπώσεις του Sponer για τη συνάντηση, υπάρχει στις παραπάνω ιστοσελίδες, μαζί με μάλλον καλή μετάφραση. Υπάρχουν ωστόσο μερικά σημεία που θέλουν διόρθωση:

cut all taxes to 20%
ΤΩΡΑ: *περικοπή όλων των φόρων κατά 20%
ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ: μείωση της φορολογίας σε ποσοστό 20%

Expects GDP growth post Shiriza taking over of 3-5%
ΤΩΡΑ: η αύξηση του ΑΕΠ στη μετά την εκλογή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ εποχή θα απογειωθεί πάνω από 3-5%
ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ: Προβλέπουν αύξηση του ΑΕΠ κατά 3-5% μετά την ανάληψη της εξουσίας από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ

by ca 5 bn p.a.
ΤΩΡΑ: Περαιτέρω αύξηση των επιδοτήσεων από τις Βρυξέλλες κατά 5 δισ.
ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ Προσθήκη: κατά περίπου 5 δισ. ετησίως 

Debt moratorium of private debt with a maximum debt servicing of 20% of disposable income above 750E per months
ΤΩΡΑ: Μορατόριουμ στο ιδιωτικό χρέος, με μάξιμουμ εξυπηρέτηση του 20% εξ αυτού όταν το το διαθέσιμο εισόδημα είναι μεγαλύτερο από 750 ευρώ το μήνα.
ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ: Μορατόριουμ στο ιδιωτικό χρέος, με μάξιμουμ εξυπηρέτηση του χρέους από το 20% του διαθέσιμου εισοδήματος που υπερβαίνει τα 750 ευρώ το μήνα. (Δηλαδή, αν έχεις 1.750 ευρώ καθαρά, η εξυπηρέτηση θα είναι το πολύ το 20% των 1.000 ευρώ, αν και ο όρος «διαθέσιμο εισόδημα» μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί και διαφορετικά.)

Create a 2000 FTE credit bureau to intermediate between banks and creditors - decides who pays what and what has debt forgiveness
ΤΩΡΑ: Η δημιουργία γραφείων πιστωτικής ανάλυσης που θα διαμεσολαβεί μεταξύ των τραπεζών και των δανειζομένων 
ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ: Η δημιουργία ενός γραφείου πιστωτικής ανάλυσης...
ΑΠΟΡΙΑ: Με 2.000 υπαλλήλους (FTEs); Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι γι' αυτό από το πρόγραμμα του Σύριζα;

Το ΤΧΣ θα ανακεφαλαιοποιήσει τις τράπεζες 
ΣΩΣΤΟ το ελληνικό: ΤΧΣ (Ταμείο Χρηματοπιστωτικής Σταθερότητας ) 
ΛΑΘΟΣ το αγγλικό: HSFS > HFSF (Hellenic Financial Stability Fund)


Πείτε μου αν κάνω κάπου λάθος.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 26, 2014)

Υποθέτω ότι τα «ΟΧΙ:» σημαίνουν «όχι, κάνετε λάθος, το σωστό είναι:», ναι; Γιατί τώρα μοιάζει σαν να γράφεις πρώτα το σωστό και μετά το λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2014)

Το FTE θα μπορούσε να είναι Financial(ly) Trained Employees, ειδικούς που να καταλαβαίνουν από οικονομικά και λογιστικά.

Εμένα δεν με πείθει η αυθεντικότητα του μηνύματος, κυρίως ως προς τα σχόλια του στελέχους. Επί της ουσίας, δεν νομίζω ότι λέει κάτι που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο πρόγραμμα του Σύριζα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Υποθέτω ότι τα «ΟΧΙ:» σημαίνουν «όχι, κάνετε λάθος, το σωστό είναι:», ναι; Γιατί τώρα μοιάζει σαν να γράφεις πρώτα το σωστό και μετά το λάθος.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το σουλούπωσα (ελπίζω).


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 26, 2014)

(Ξέχασα να πω ότι, φυσικά, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο επί της ουσίας).


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2014)

*financially trained employees
Όχι, δεν δημιουργεί γνωστή συντομογραφία



drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα δεν με πείθει η αυθεντικότητα του μηνύματος, κυρίως ως προς τα σχόλια του στελέχους.


Επώνυμο είναι το ηλεμήνυμα, οπότε θα το διαψεύσει αν θέλει. Αν και δεν έχει σημασία η γνώμη ενός. Μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε και μόνοι μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2014)

Θα μπορούσε να εννοεί μόνιμους υπαλλήλους: Full-time equivalent (FTE) 

Full-time equivalent (FTE) is a unit that indicates the workload of an employed person (or student) in a way that makes workloads comparable across various contexts. FTE is often used to measure a worker's involvement in a project, or to track cost reductions in an organization. An FTE of 1.0 means that the person is equivalent to a full-time worker, while an FTE of 0.5 signals that the worker is only half-time.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2014)

Αυτή την υπόθεση έκανα κι εγώ, αλλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο να εξειδικεύει ως προς τη στελέχωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2014)

Καθόλου περίεργο. Σου λέει, αυτοί θα φτιάξουν ειδικό όργανο με δυο χιλιάδες μόνιμους υπαλλήλους για να ελέγχουν τι θα γίνεται με τα δάνεια. Σε εμάς, το 2.000 υπάλληλοι δεν λέει και πολλά, αλλά πιο έξω ad hoc δημόσιοι οργανισμοί σε μικρομεσαίες χώρες με δυναμικό 2000 υπαλλήλων τους ξενίζει κάπως.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2014)

Ναι, δεν ήμουν σαφής. Μου φάνηκε περίεργο να είπαν _οι άνθρωποι του Σύριζα_ πόσους υπαλλήλους θα έχει ο φορέας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2014)

Αν τους ρώτησαν «μα είναι 300.000 δάνεια, ποιος θα τα εξετάσει;»


----------



## sarant (Nov 26, 2014)

Κι ένα άλλο μεταφραστικό.
Το πρωτότυπο λέει The program is worse than communism
και η μετάφραση: Το πρόγραμμά τους είναι χειρότερο κι από εκείνο των κομμουνιστών
-όχι άδικα κάποιος αναρωτήθηκε στο Φέισμπουκ αν κάλεσαν και το ΚΚΕ να τους παρουσιάσει το πρόγραμμά του.

* Και κάτι για το πρωτότυπο
Προς το τέλος λέει Will *ex*change 100% of senior mgmt of all three banks
Με τι θα τους ανταλλάξει; Εντάξει, δεν είναι η μητρική του, αλλά χρηματοτέτοιος και να κάνει ένα τόσο χοντρό λάθος σε ρήμα της ειδικότητάς του!


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2014)

Αν είναι Γερμανός, καταλαβαίνω γιατί γράφει Stadakis και Zipras. Εκείνο το *Sh*iriza όμως πώς του ήρθε να το γράψει έτσι;


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2014)

Καλή ερώτηση. Μήπως απλά μπερδέυτηκε ο άνθρωπος; Μήπως το πρωτοάκουσε από κανέναν κρητικό;

Εδώ πέρα παντως στην αγγλική γλώσσα το συγκεκριμένο κόμμα λεγεται (τ)σιρίτσα, ομοιοκαταληκτέι με την πίτσα. 
Εκ του γνωστού κανόνα της αγγλικής γλώσσας που λεέι ότι το z προφέρεται_τσ_ σε όλες τις ξένες γλώσσες πλην της Γερμανικής (ικ μπιν ζουφρίντεν, που έλεγε κι ένας άγγλος συμμαθητής μου των γερμανικών).


----------



## sarant (Nov 26, 2014)

Στα γερμανικά το λένε περίπου Ζuρίτσα


----------



## Themis (Nov 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> cut all taxes to 20%
> ΤΩΡΑ: *περικοπή όλων των φόρων κατά 20%
> ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ: μείωση της φορολογίας σε ποσοστό 20%


Για λόγους σαφήνειας, θα προτιμούσα: _μείωση όλων των φόρων στο 20%_.
Δεν γνωρίζω πάντως τέτοια προγραμματική πρόθεση του Σύριζα - η οποία βέβαια κατ' ανάγκη θα συνοδευόταν από τη νιοστή _πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2014)

«Κατασκευασμένο» χαρακτηρίζει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ το email από τον όμιλο Capital

Καλό για μεταφραστική άσκηση, πάντως.


----------

